# Soya Flour and Semolina



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I simply cannot find soya flour and semolina  
What is semolina? Is it a flour too?
Has anyone ever purchased the bolies from Wackerbaits and are they good enough to start with?
THANKS in advance


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Soya Flour is the same as Soy Flour. Bob's Red Mill is a good place to get these things in small quantities, although it can be pretty expensive.

Semolina is a pasta flour. Bob's Red MIll is another good source. GFS Food Service will order you 50 lbs of it, but that is WAY to freaking much unless you plan to make a million boilies. LOL. Here is a good link to order flours from. This is where I get all of mine, and shipping is very reasonable. Out of Lima Ohio. I've been impressed with their products. You can order 1 lb or 5 lb bags. Great prices (cheapest I've seen buying in small quantities). 

http://www.barryfarm.com/flours.htm

http://www.barryfarm.com


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

THANKS Shawn...
Can't wait to share a bank with you


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't really comment on the soya and semolina flours as i've so far decided not to get into making my own boilies. The ones from Wackerbaits will definitely work fine. A few more options for purchasing online from the US are www.royalcarp.com and www.boilieshopusa.com. I've personally used some of the Mainlines from Wackerbaits, and I've heard several good reviews on the ones from The Boilie Shop and Royal Carp.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I've caught on Royal Carp Redstars over there corn pellets, and on homemades using Boilie Shop basemix with Red Robin. I know Scott is constantly using the Boilie Shop stuff and he had a lot with him over the weekend.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

One thing I'm noticing more and more is you don't really need commercially made "fancy" boilies to catch fish. Ask Shorebound1. I gave him a simple 50/50 basemix (semolina, soy, white rice, etc.......which by the way I use for my base mix, with a couple of hardeners in there), and he caught the crap off of them. These carp around here.......both small and big......will hit just about any basemix. I think a way to really "excel" overtop of your "neighbor" isn't with fancy additives, etc......but trying to match the food source in your local lake (crawfish, bugs, shiners/shad/etc.). Can the additives help? Sure......if you plan to start a baiting campaign over the course of 2 or 3 mos everyday. Are they really helping to draw fish into your hook on a regular basis? TimJC......did any of your fancy homemade boilies "excell" your fishing over everyone else at East Harbor?  HOw many times have you blanked on your fancy "high additive" boilies (with all the euro additives). Like I discussed with Karp at the East Harbor outing.......I've taken unflavored boilies and left them plain in color, and have added yellow color to them before. Using packbait.......I'll fish them by themselves.....chumming out maize. I'm catching fish this way with unflavored boilies......just the 50/50 basemix. Are the fish big? I've had fish in the 20's on them. I dunno........just my .02 cents worth, and usually it's not worth much more than that to most people


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Shawn I completely agree with you on the additives and I don't use too much of them anymore. I have some additives I bought that are still sealed up. The important thing to me it to find a basemix that I'm happy with. In addition to the mix I want to make an a$$ load of boilies and have a huge stock. 4lbs of airdrys doesn't cut it. It's just a matter of time before I can really get back into boilie making. And yes I have caught on all my boilies but the two newest ones (one of which I still haven't tried). The fishmeal / krillmeal boilies have only netted me one fish and that was a channel. Anything that works and is cheaper than commercial mades is the goal for me. It's hard to stockpile boilies at a price of $8-10 per pound.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tim,

I plan to purchase a 50 lb bag of Semolina. If you happen to be interested, let me know and I will split it with you. Should be around 20 bucks for 50 lbs. I need about 30lbs of food source boilies for the challenge in September


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I still haven't put a dent in the stuff I got from Sean, but I'll let you know. I hope to get a boilie making session done on wednesday or thursday. I should also make an order to berry farms for the other flours.

30# of boilies??? That is a lot of chumming. When are you gonna start your campaign?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

NOt sure yet. I'll figure that out when the time comes  Of course though it will end 8 days prior to the event


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys, was searching around the carp forum when i came accrossed this thread, not sure how i missed it before?

Anyway, about Boilies..YES i bought about $150 worth of Boilie Shop( http://www.boilieshopusa.com/index.html ) stuff (fresh frozen boilies/matching flavors) and have caught on every one of the boilies....BUT my biggest carp of 2004 all came on either plain canned sweet corn or flavored sweet corn....NOT boilies.

I tried banana, pineapple, blueberry,tiger nut, scopex, tutti-frutti boilies and they all worked.....i also have used from Bill Dowler(Boilie Shop owner) Strawberry, pineapple, scopex, tiger nut, banana, tutti-frutti, Indian spice flavors and did AWSOME on them(soaking sweet corn in these flavors).
I also would highly recommend Superior & R&W carp juice flavors from the Carp Shack( http://www.shopbettys.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=5 ).

In the colder water times, i have used small flavored boilies next to highly flavored corn and the corn out fishes everytime. During the warmer months i did well on boilies, but i could still catch more with unflavored sweetcorn or maise(field corn). I think boilies are great on waters where they are used a lot(none of my waters have seen them) or where you want only a shot a catching bigger carp and your using 24mm boilies .

At East Harbor i caught 16 carp with the biggest going 19 1/2 lbs. all fish were caught on flavored sweetcorn(also using the METHOD)....At Buckeye lake, same thing , NO boilie carp, i had a rod out with some too. At COSI, Jake & I caught all fish on the method with highly flavored sweetcorn(and chick peas..shhhh). Yea i will add that pre chumming of steam rolled corn certainly helped..lol

My biggest carp of 2004 was 36 lbs and was on 7 kernals of plain sweetcorn fish with the method. My 2 other 30's were the same set up BUT this time using flavored sweetcorn as the only change.
My biggest carp on boilies were around 20 lbs.

I will buy a FEW certain boilies for 2005, but for the most part im betting on particles soaked in GOOD flavors . When a great pattern shows its self, no need to change, just tweek it a bit..lol.

I bet if we got a poll together(hmm good idea) that we'd find that anglers biggest fish here in Ohio came from other baits, not boilies?

My 2 fishing partners caught thier PB's this year using flavored corn...along with my PB.

Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey Scott...
Samething for me concerning canned sweet corn, caught my best and always caught the most... Ol' misfit posted on here somewhere thats all he uses so I figured why fight it LOL...
I never bought any boilies to date and have used my own homemade ones flavored with either vanilla extract or MORE vanilla extract LOL... I have done good at night using my boilies but still the corn out caught them by alot...
I always chum with boiled field corn at least the day before I fish and try to chum the same spots...
Caught some nice carp at the Tappan Outting and the biggest of the year at Pymatuing... Going to try the bay, W. Branch and a couple local rivers this summer... My kids love carp fishing !!

I'm sending an emai lto join your group... it'll be from beardbuster2k at yahoo

Nice website BTW


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Great,which reminds me... im going to send out an INVITE to all carp anglers(OGF & CAG and other anglers) ALL ARE WELCOME to come join us bankside on the river.

Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey Scott check your hotmail email account


----------

